# KotoR 2 - Nar Shaddaa Tür öffnen



## gehirnlaehmer (12. März 2005)

*KotoR 2 - Nar Shaddaa Tür öffnen*

Hi,

ich hänge gerade auf Nar Shaddaa fest, wo man mit T3-M4 die Türe mit den verschiebe Codes öffnen muss. 

3E1D
L7T3
--------
1E7T
3L3D

Wie muss ich die verschieben, das die verd+%$§ Türe aufgeht??


----------



## shadowdancer (12. März 2005)

*AW: KotoR 2 - Nar Shaddaa Tür öffnen*



			
				gehirnlaehmer am 12.03.2005 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich hänge gerade auf Nar Shaddaa fest, wo man mit T3-M4 die Türe mit den verschiebe Codes öffnen muss.
> 
> ...



Dreh die Mitte nach links,
dann die linke Seite nach links
und die rechte Seite als letztes nach rechts.


----------

